# Remote failure



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Got an Edge about a month ago. Remote worked great on RF. Got an additional remote from Weakknees. It worked great. too. Until yesterday. While they booth still work IR, neither will work RF. I have tried all known cures. Nothing. It switched to RF (blinking yellow light. I was 6 inches away from edge, cabinet door opened. IR is fine but it never programmed back to RF. Any suggestions?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try shutting down the TiVo and unplugging it for 2-3 minutes and see if the RF doesn't reset and start working again.

-KP


----------

